# Iv Coding denials needing qualifing procedure



## daah cpc (Jan 11, 2012)

I  Was wondering if anyone can help me fiqure out why blue cross denied an Ivp done in a urgent care setting stating it needed a qualifying procedure done with it. the origianl encounter was coded as such

592.0 as the dx

96374 IVP
96375 IVP additional
82150 amylase
j2270  morphine
j1885  ketorlac
j2405  ondansetron


any help would be greatly appreciated Im going crazy with these denials.

Darcy


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Can you post the surgery note so we can see times and ect...?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 12, 2012)

daah cpc said:


> I  Was wondering if anyone can help me fiqure out why blue cross denied an Ivp done in a urgent care setting stating it needed a qualifying procedure done with it. the origianl encounter was coded as such
> 
> 592.0 as the dx
> 
> ...



I need to know if you are coding for the facility or the physician.


----------



## daah cpc (Jan 23, 2012)

Debra,
 Im coding for the facility. Thanks again for getting back to me. And to babierman im not able to post the actual notes sorry.

I really appreciate any help at all trying to figure out this confusion.


Thanks,
Darcy


----------

